# Snake bites man at Melbourne home



## News Bot (Dec 19, 2011)

A SNAKE hidden under a door mat has bitten a man at his home on Victoria's Mornington Peninsula. 











*Published On:* 19-Dec-11 08:37 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 19, 2011)

Yesterday was cold here, 
I think there is more to this story i have never had a snake have a go at me when i uncovered it.
I think there was more interaction than the story tells.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 19, 2011)

maybe kicked at it while wearing boots


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 19, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I think there is more to this story i have never had a snake have a go at me when i uncovered it.


 That is my experience as well, as a general rule (yes I know there are exceptions) if you uncover a lizard it will bolt but a snake will just sit there



> was bitten on the foot through his boot​


Umm?​


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 19, 2011)

If you lift a wet mat on a cold day here on the peninsula, and a tigersnake is under it, you would have to be pretty unlucky to get bitten.
The snake wont just bite for no reason. 

They usually just freeze up or slowly slide off in this situation.

I rang the editor and he was rude and then he hung up on me when i tried to tell him this.

Im sure the reporter and the editor know that there was no aggression on the snakes part but that dosnt sell papers like using the "vicious attack snake " lines


----------



## tommy123 (Dec 19, 2011)

definately more to the story ive never had it go me when ive uncovered a snake especially on a cold day if that was the case i would cary my camera all the time


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 19, 2011)

i didnt think yesterday was " a cold day " unless flinders was a lot cooler then frankston .


----------



## saratoga (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds suss....especially when he says he was bitten through his boot; not sports shoes or thongs but pretty substantial footwear – a boot!


----------



## damo77 (Dec 19, 2011)

Did anyone else see the irony in the paramedics name being Andrew Kick. Not the only kick there that day I am sure.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 19, 2011)

The bite was treated with a "tourniquet". That's great! Some people still live in the Jurassic.


----------



## SLACkra (Dec 19, 2011)

"The 42-year-old man told us he ... was bitten on the foot through his boot by what he thought was a tiger snake,"

I'd like to know what the rest of that quote was. I'm assuming it goes something along the lines of: 

"The 42-year-old man told us he kicked the snake multiple times and then was bitten on the foot through his boot by what he thought was a tiger snake,"

You've got the love the only good snake is a dead snake mentality. Today I had a 50-60 something year old CFA volunteer tell me "[email protected]&% the law" when I informed him that killing snakes was illegal.


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 19, 2011)

Lucky to bite through a decent sock let alone a boot. If theyre going to mention the tourniquet a few extra lines explaining the fact that this is incorrect first aid that could have disastrous results shouldnt be that hard.....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 19, 2011)

> Today I had a 50-60 something year old CFA volunteer tell me "[email protected]&% the law" when I informed him that killing snakes was illegal.


we see this mindset everyday and the best we can do is try to inform and educate.

Sometimes it works and these are the times that make it all worthwhile to me.

Dont take it to heart Andrew, dont get angry, life is to short to worry about the trivial crap.
it ****** me off to but..


----------



## SLACkra (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah Baz, when I hear that sort of stuff I generally just keep those particular thoughts to myself. Yelling at them won't fix anything. Just have to keep trying to convince them that the snake's not out to get them and that they can coexist!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 19, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> we see this mindset everyday and the best we can do is try to inform and educate.
> 
> Sometimes it works and these are the times that make it all worthwhile to me.
> 
> ...



The countrymen I work with are terrified of snakes…..then they kill them. I have been putting in a big effort to get them to see a different angle on snakes.
It’s not difficult with the mature ones but with the young fellas I had to remind them they were studying Conservation & Land Management. Neither aspect requires the useless destruction of snakes. Kill the snake and FAIL.
I heard today of an XL coastal taipan near an Arnhem Land Community. One of our Rangers shot it. Unfortunate but understandable. I am pushing the case for ven handling courses for all the Rangers. With the toad effect already knocking down elapid numbers they need relocation not reduction.


----------



## longqi (Dec 20, 2011)

Steve
We have exactly the opposite reaction here
Complete waste of time trying to educate the older ones
So we concentrate on the kids and young adults
Much more environmentally aware than the parents

Interesting


----------



## ferdelance (Dec 20, 2011)

Amazing to me a ranger would shoot the snake given that it is illegal. What's he going to do when another one turns up and he's not there. Not anyone with a shotty. Pathetic


----------



## ferdelance (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm laying in a hospital bed as we speak. Ain't no old man let himself be rehabilitated that's the truth. As for a sNake laying under a mat. Please explainzis.


----------



## Beard (Dec 20, 2011)

ferdelance said:


> I'm laying in a hospital bed as we speak. Ain't no old man let himself be rehabilitated that's the truth. As for a sNake laying under a mat. Please explainzis.



Please explainzis cause you confusizis me


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 20, 2011)

I noticed that News.com.au and other sites have all gone down the path of having 'Like' buttons and Recommend buttons, this particular story had 26 recommends when I read it. What I want to know is where's the 'This is bullplop" button, because this is some Grade A stuff.

In regards to changing people's views on snakes, its good to realise that most of the guys on this site understand that critisizing and attacking someones views is only going to make them dig their heals in. Suggesting alternative methods of dealing with snakes and trying to make them understand them better is the only way to go.


----------



## longqi (Dec 20, 2011)

ferdelance said:


> Amazing to me a ranger would shoot the snake given that it is illegal. What's he going to do when another one turns up and he's not there. Not anyone with a shotty. Pathetic



You have to also understand that Steve is talking about outlying communities
Most of these are a long way from any medical help especially during the wet season
If someone did get hit by a taipan they would probably die if envenomated

Its a very different case to being close to Melbourne with full medical easily reachable in a short time
This would have been a definite consideration for the ranger mentioned by Steve
Also 99% of native Australians are basically terrified of all snakes, quite possibly including this ranger, who may have exactly zero knowledge about capture and relocation techniques

Without knowing the entire story I find it hard to criticise him too much


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 22, 2011)

have a look how the kiwis reported it. Try and not get too angry.

Man Bitten by Snake at Victoria | TopNews New Zealand


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 22, 2011)

Wake up Australia


----------



## Beard (Dec 22, 2011)

hehehehehehe, the snake "stung" him


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 22, 2011)

hmmm, didnt know snakes stung!

"The snake which stung the man is identified as tiger snake"​


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 22, 2011)

Rare stinging snake found under mat ... lol

Bumblebee stingerii undermatorsaurius


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 22, 2011)

'The family of the man worked smartly by providing him with a tourniquet while waiting for the paramedics to arrive.''The snake which *stung* the man is identified as tiger snake. The incident took place in the afternoon, yesterday, when the man lifted the door mat. As the snake got disturbed by the sudden movement, it stung the man as a defense.'

​


----------



## Beard (Dec 22, 2011)

"which was hiding under the door mat of the man"

"The man who became the victim of the bite of the snake is said to be of 42 years old."

" As his family provide him with timely first aid, his condition was stabilized and was taken to Frankston Hospital, where he received the immediate treatment."

I guess grammer and an understanding of English isn't really a pre-req to become a Journo in "UN ZUD"


----------

